# SILVER AND PALLADIUM RECYCLING



## pgm (Jan 14, 2011)

found this document might be useful to someone dont know if it is already here please move if no good

*BEFORE CLICKING THIS LINK, READ THE COMMENTS IN THE FOLLOWING POST.* 
Harold

http://www.scribd.com/doc/46524128/Silver-and-Palladium-Recycling-From-the-Secondary-Resources


----------



## element47 (Apr 2, 2011)

My virus s/w says that site you linked is absolutely screaming with viruses.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 2, 2011)

:?: :?: :?:


----------

